# Full HD laptop under 60k



## techspark (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi guys, i have almost made up my mind to get the inspiron 15r SE with FHD display for about 58k from the dell online store (as i think its not availble offline). 

Does anybody know of any other place in mumbai or online where i can get the 15r special edition with full hd cheaper??? I checked Croma but it was not available.

Guys i m still looking for some other option if possible. On US websites there are many models under $1000 with FHD. Why not India ??? 

How do you compare sony cb35 to dell 15r se if i can get sony for 50k ??


----------



## rider (Aug 7, 2012)

Check shops of lamington Road, mumbai. If it is not available even in dell store you have no choice and get from dell india website.
And please we live in India, don't compare prices with US unless you are buying from it. Indian market for high end laptop is nothing in comparison to united states.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 7, 2012)

> How do you compare sony cb35 to dell 15r se if i can get sony for 50k ??



If you can live with the keyboard of Inspiron (I can't), then opt for it over CB35. As I guess it has almost all the features of Vaio i.e. backlit keyboard, a much powerful GPU. FHD display is a bit downgraded against CB35 (XPS had better). Plus do confirm its battery life from its users in the dedicated thread. Older Inspirons sucked, especially after 1 yr. The normal temp of Inspirons are also on a higher side compared to CB35. But if you can live with the mediocre GPU of CB35 (6630M), then no reason to spend another 8k. Extend the warranty by 2 yrs @ 2.5k and you're good to go. 

PS: I'm enjoying my CB35


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 7, 2012)

^^^
Even I think that the display of CB35/45 is better than Inspiron SE.

@OP- you can get 3% discount from dell website if you use an id of a govt employee or a corporate employee.
And if you get a Complete Cover of additional 2yrs i.e. total of 3yrs you get a discount of 6% using the same id


----------

